# [Sammelthread] SW:ToR: Zeigt her eure Charaktere!



## Uziflator (31. Dezember 2011)

Wie der Titel schon andeutet könnte ihr hier Screenshots von euren Charakteren präsentieren.

Mit Level, Spezialisierung und Name wäre nett.


Spoiler



*Stana, Jedi Schatten, Stufe 50, Main-Char*
*Tieena, Sith Hexer, Stufe 32*
*Asimenia, Jedi Wächter, Stufe 50*
*Nyari, Sith Juggernaut, Stufe 24*

Mein Söldner, Revolverheld und Kommando werden es nie hier her schaffen spiel sie so gut wie nie


----------



## Kassim187 (22. Januar 2012)

Hab noch keine Bilder gemacht, aber dann werd ich demnächst welche machen und posten!
Aber vorab: Ihh...Republik!


----------



## Chris2109 (29. Januar 2012)

Vilaris, Stufe 50, Sith-Hexer, 0/23/18




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riotmilch (30. Januar 2012)

Im Inq fortschritt Video wird ja der Assa mit dieser Rüstung gezeigt, mit ein Grund, warum ich eine  als Twink habe ^ ^ 
Kann der das nun gar nicht tragen?


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Februar 2012)

Doch, das ist die PvP Rüssi, die er da anhat.
Centurion/Champion vermute ich mal, die Farben kommen halt nich so gut rüber ^^

Die PvP-Rüstung ist für Assassinen und Hexer gleich.
Sprich du kannst als Hexer auch die Rüssi vom Assa tragen, auch wenn es dir nichts bringt 

Es gibt für die 8 Klassen quasi nur 4 versch. Rüstungen. Es teilen sich die Advanced Classes also die PvP Rüstung jeweils.
Beim PvE ist genauso.


----------

